# How do you use python dust



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

I was wondering what the proper way was to apply python dust to control lice. I have been putting it down their back from the back of the head to the tail and then working it in around their sides, ears, and horns. I have not put any on their underside or legs. Will it migrate around on them or do I need to cover them? I have treated their covered areas in their fields.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ideally you would get it all over them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I put it in a sock and then powder them all over that way. Less breathing it in and getting it in the eyes. 
I also sprinkle it on their bedding.


----------

